# World Of Warcraft - Error 131 - Help!



## Sieg (Apr 4, 2007)

WoW Error 131 pops up every time I attempt to start WoW, I have run the repair, and the only logical step that I can think of next is Un-installing and re-installing WoW... But my CDs are damaged, so I can't re-install it -.- 

Are there any suggestions on fixing this? Or a different way of installing WoW?

Thanks

Sieg.


----------



## fish1467 (Apr 4, 2007)

I would check the WOW tech forums and see if the issue has been posted. Otherwise contact the WOW tech support on line. I've had good responses from them by email usually within 24 hours. They also might be able to help you with your CD problem.
http://www.blizzard.com/support/wow/
I know this will probably take a lot longer than you would like. Think of it as an opportunity to catch up on RL stuff.


----------



## tech1568 (Dec 11, 2006)

If the repair tool didn't work, Blizzard suggest a complete reinstall.

Blizzard will replace damaged disks for a nominal fee ($10 US). If you purchased the game within 90 days, this fee is waived.

http://www.blizzard.com/support/wow/?id=aInformation0133p1


----------



## Icefear (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, if the disks are said to be 'damaged' that doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't working. There is a way you can check to see if they are still functional but the program is having an error. The way I worked through it was by following these steps:
1.	First, make a new folder on your desktop and name it something such as WoW Installer. 
2.	Display the disc contents by opening My Computer, right-click the CD, and choose Open. 
3.	Go to the Edit menu and choose Select all, so all the files are highlighted. 
4.	Go to the Edit menu and choose Copy. 
5.	Open the new folder you created on your desktop 
6.	Go to the Edit menu and choose Paste. 
7.	The files should copy from the CD to that folder. 
8.	Once this is complete, please put in the next install disk. 
9.	Open up the disk (using the process in step 2 above). 
10.	Select the file called Installer Tome with the number at the end. 
11.	Go to the Edit menu and choose Copy. 
12.	Open the new folder you created on your desktop 
13.	Go to the Edit menu and choose Paste. 
14.	The "Tome" file will copy over. 
If one of the tomes doesn't copy over, then it's a disc error. If all do copy over then try running the installer from your computer and it should download successfully.


----------



## Psynapse (Jul 9, 2007)

Or.... depending on your download allowance with your ISP, download the game from the worldofwarcraft.com website, its available for download if you have an account. Otherwise, just go to blizz and ask them for cd replacement as said above.

If you can't do any of the above, i'm sure that you will know someone else who plays the game, so get the cd's off them, unless they are miraculously damaged also.


----------

